# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  حملة صيام عشرة من ذي الحجة جداول العبادات وفضلها انشروها

## صوت الشعب

إن أعمار هذه الأمة هي أقصر أعمارا من الأمم السابقة ، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أعمار أمتي ما بين الستين إلى السبعين " 

ولكن الله بمنه وكرمه عوضها بأن جعل لها كثيرا من الأعمال الصالحة التي تبارك في العمر، فكأن من عملها رزق عمرا طويلا، ومن ذلك ليلة القدر التي قال الله فيها: { لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ خَيْرٌ مِّنْ أَلْفِ شَهْرٍ } [القدر:3].
وسئل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية- رحمه الله - عن عشر ذي الحجة، والعشر الأواخر من رمضان، أيهما أفضل؟ 
فأجاب: " أيام عشر ذي الحجة أفضل من أيام العشر من رمضان، والليالي العشر الأواخر من رمضان أفضل من ليالي عشر ذي الحجة". 



رابط لجداول العباده في هذه الايام

http://saaid.net/mktarat/hajj/h10.htm
((20طريقة للتعبد لله تعالى بفعل الخير والعمل الصالح في عشر ذي الحجة))
البرنامج التعبدي والخيري المقترح لمن أدرك العشر :

الطريقة الأولى : الإكثار من تلاوة القران الكريم وأهديك ثلاث طرق للتنفيذ :
الأولى : لكل يوم من العشر جزء كامل .
الثانية : لكل يوم من العشر جزءان.
الثالثة : ختم القران في هذه العشر .

الطريقة الثانية : ممارسة التبكير إلى الصلوات الخمس في المسجد والانشغال بالطاعات التالية :
أ‌- الدعاء ومنه ((سؤال الله العفو والعافية في الدنيا والآخرة))ب‌- ذكر الله تعالى ومنه الإكثار من قول ((سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم فهي ثقيلة في الميزان))
ج- قراءة شيء من القران الكريم . والجمع بينهما حسن وممكن .
الطريقة الثالثة :صلوات لا تغفل عنها طوال العشر :
1- ركعتا الضحى . 2- صلاة الوتر . 3- ركعتا ما بعد الوضوء. 4- الصلاة القبلية والبعدية للصلوات الخمس والاستعداد لصلاة الجمعة.

الطريقة الرابعة : إلقاء كلمة في احد المساجد تحمل عنوان ( فضل العشر وكيفية اغتنامها في الخير والطاعة ) لا تنس توزيع هذا البرنامج بعد الكلمة و لك اجر الدلالة على الخير .

الطريقة الخامسة : إحياء هذه الساعات الثلاث بالذكر والدعاء والاستغفار والصلاة وقراءة القران وهي:
الساعة الأولى : قبل طلوع الفجر – وخاصة الاستغفار .
الساعة الثانية : بعد صلاة الصبح إلى طلوع الشمس ومنه أذكار بداية اليوم .
الساعة الثالثة : بعد صلاة المغرب إلى صلاة العشاء .
اقترح عليك أخي المسلم إن تحيي هذه الساعات في بيت من بيوت الله تعالى (المسجد).فتكسب دعاء الملائكة المقربين ((اللهم اغفر له اللهم ارحمه)) .

الطريقة السادسة : ذكر من حولك من الأهل والأقارب والأصدقاء بفضائل الأعمال الصالحة في هذه العشر و لك اجر التذكير فالذكرى تنفع المؤمنين . (استخدم الجوال أو البريد الالكتروني لتنفيذ هذه الطريقة )

الطريقة السابعة : صيام أكثر العشر باستثناء يوم العيد فان الصيام لا مثل له في الآجر
(الصيام لي وانأ اجزي به) رواه البخاري .

الطريقة الثامنة : احرص على الكلام الذي ترجو ثوابه عند الله :
تهليله وتحميده وتكبير وتسبيح وحوقلة واستغفار وكلمة طيبه وقول معروف وإنكار منكر والصلاة والسلام على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم و أصلاح المجتمع ...الخ . فكان النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام لا يتكلم الا بما يرجو ثوابه . قال الله تعالى (لا خير في كثير من نجواهم ) 
الطريقة التاسعة : اختر يوما من العشر وقتا من اليوم وزر المقبرة وتأمل في أحوال الموتى وسلم وادع لهم وسوف تجد النتيجة . (الحماس لفعل الطاعات أكثر)

الطريقة العاشرة : الإكثار من قول (لا اله إلا الله والحمد لله والله اكبر) في سائر ايام العشر سواء كنت لوحدك بين اهلك في سيارتك أو بين أصحابك ...الخ.
الطريقة الحادية عشرة :الحرص على الصيام يوم عرفه فانه يكفر سنتين من الخطايا والذنوب مع وضع برنامج عبادي منذ أن تصبح إلى إن تمسي مليء بالطاعة والنفع الكثير (جدول يوم عرفة).

الطريقة الثانية عشرة : تفطير بعض الصائمين يوم عرفه و لك مثل أجور صيامهم دون إن ينقص ذلك من أجورهم شيئا واقترح عليك تفطير 1- جماعة المسجد – الأقارب – الأصدقاء – الوافدين من الجاليات المسلمة
(فطر ولو شخصا واحدا)

الطريقة الثالثة عشرة: (اليوم الدعوي) والمقصود تخصيص يوم من أيام العشر لممارسة مجموعة من البرامج والأنشطة الدعوية ذات طابع توجيهي من خلال وسائل عدة للتأثير في الآخرين . (لاتنس الدعاء قبل البدء بالمشروع) .

الطريقة الرابعة عشر : احصر بعض الأقارب والأرحام وقم بزيارتهم وتذاكر معهم الأمور التالية :
1- فضل الأعمال الصالحة في هذه العشر .
2- فضل صيام يوم عرفة .
3- توزيع هذا البرنامج عليهم .
4- توزيع كتيب أو شريط أو مطويات تتعلق بأعمال الخير .

الطريقة الخامسة عشر : (فكره مثالية) اختر من الطاعات والعبادات ما تستطيع أن تمارسه خلال هذه الأيام المباركة ثم اعمل بها ما استطعت إلى ذلك سبيلا . استعن بكتاب : المتجر الرابع في ثواب العمل الصالح أو كتاب الترقيب والترهيب للمنذري (وعلى المسلم أن يختار من وجوه الخير والطاعة ما يكون أكثر ثوابا عند الله )

الطريقة السادسة عشرة : أبدا يومك بصدقة لتحضى بدعاء الملكين ليكن لك في كل يوم من ايام العشر صدقة تفرح بها فقير أو مسكيناً أو محتاجاً .

الطريقة السابعة عشرة : اغتنم أي فرصة خير ساحنه لك في هذه العشر بل اصنع أنت فرص الخير
(حضور جنازة والصلاة عليها ، دعوة إلى الله ، أطعام الطعام ...)

الطريقة الثامنة عشرة : التأدب بآداب العيد ،ومنها التطيب والتجمل . لبس الجديد . إظهار الفرح . التوسعة على العيال التكبير والتهليل والتحميد دبر الصلوات الخمس .

الطريقة التاسعة عشرة : توزيع هذا البرنامج على كل مسلم تلقاه تذكيرا وتحفيزا له على اغتنام مواسم الخير في طاعة الله تعالى .

الطريقة العشرون : وأخيرا استصحب نية الخير والعمل الصالح طوال هذه العشر فأنت بخير ما دمت تنوى الخير وكن سببا في فعل الطاعة أو اعن عليها يحصل لك الأجر كما لو با شرتها.

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة 
شروط ملابس المرأة في العمرة

----------


## صوت الشعب

اليوم الاحد 23/10/2011 - 25/11/1432

باقي خمسة ايام للتذكير بفضلها

ذكري المسلمين ذكرج الله بالشهادة
ايام من ذهب فلاتفوتيها



هالفيديو اقشعر بدني يوم شفنه
ساهمي وياي بالتذكير فالمنتدى او البلاك بيري

----------


## دهن_العود

يزاج الله خير اختي ع التذكير

وفي ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

وحبيت اذكر انها بتبتدي تاريخ28/10/2011

----------


## التاجرة المتألقة

في ميزان حسسنااااااااتج

----------


## صوت الشعب

اليوم الاحد 23/10/2011 - 25/11/1432

باقي خمسة ايام للتذكير بفضلها

بتبدا يوم الجمعة

ذكري المسلمين ذكرج الله بالشهادة

حملة صيام عشرة من ذي الحجة جداول العبادات وفضلها انشروها 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=989459

----------


## شهد الظاهري

ـإان شـآاء الله ـأاصومهـآا ..
ربي يثبتنـآا وينولنـآا مرآادنـآا ـإان شـآاء اللـه .. ))
لـآاهنتي ع ـالتذكييير .. ))

----------


## أم نوف123

في ميزان حسسنااااااااتج

----------


## شيخه29

اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله والحمد لله ولااله الاالله والله اكبرولاحولة ولاقوة الابالله العلي العظيم

----------


## شانيل82

بارك الله فيج ....لا حرمنا الله من مواضيعك الرائعة 
موضوع مميز

----------


## تيمى نانا

الله يجزيكي الجنه اختي الغاليه ويتقبل منا ومنك صالح الاعمال

خواتي هي تبدأ يوم الجمعه أم السبت؟؟

----------


## AL TALY

يزاج الله خير ختيه ع التذكير

ربي يجعله فميزان حسناتج يارب

 :Smile:

----------


## where

جزاكم الله خير

----------


## عروسة2011

الله يبارك فيج امين

----------


## samah 21

> يزاج الله خير ختيه ع التذكير
> 
> ربي يجعله فميزان حسناتج يارب

----------


## صوت الشعب

باقي اربعة ايام للتذكير بفضلها

بتبدا يوم الجمعة

ذكري المسلمين ذكرج الله بالشهادة

حملة صيام عشرة من ذي الحجة جداول العبادات وفضلها انشروها 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=989459

----------


## أميـــرةالورد

بارك الله فيج

----------


## حزامية

*جزاك الله الجنة .,،
واسال الله ان يعيننا على ذكره وشكره وطاعته وحسن عبادته ..*

----------


## دلوعه2008

في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

----------


## اليدايل

يزاج الله خير
ويجعله في ميزان حسناتج
والله يقدرنا على الطاعات والعبادات في هاي الايام المباركة

اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## سمية عبدالله

مشكوورة ويزاج الله خير

----------


## remany_shj

يزاااااااااااااج الله خير

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

يزاج الله خير اختي عالتذكير كنت ناسية والله

----------


## القمر أنا

تصدقين اليوم كنت ناوية أكتب فـ المنتدى موضوع عن صيآم 10 أيام من ذي الحجة

وشفتج سآبقتني ^^

----------


## الفرج جريب

هالسنه مابقدر اصوم لاني مريضه والعام ماصمت لان كان عندي عذر شرعي

ان شاء الله اصوم عرفه والله يتقبل منا كل عبادتنا يارب


اللهم اعني علي ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## مدى رضاكم

مشكورة وجزاج الله كل خير

----------


## الشحية25

يزاج الله كل خير اختي عالذكير وإن شاء الله في ميزان حسناااتج

----------


## مروى24

يزااااااااج الله خير

----------


## ام حبايبي

جزاك الله اكل خير 

اختي طيب انا ماعرف احد هنا وين ممكن اعطي مبلغ يفطروا فيه الصايمين والمنطقه اللي انا فيها المسجد مرع صغير وكلهم ااجانب

----------


## ام راشـد

جزاك الله خير وفي ميزان حسناتج يارب  :Smile:

----------


## نسيم الليل37

الله يقدرنا على طاعته

----------


## موندانس

يزاج الله كل خير والله لا يحرمنا منج ويجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## Looooonely

يزاج الله خير..
والله يعيينا على الطاعات ..
و أسأل الله أن يجمعني وإياك وسائر المسلمين والمسلمات فالفرودوس الاعلى من الجنة..
آآآآمين ..

----------


## بنت بوظبي

يزاج الله خير اختي
والله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتج
اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## $همـة للقمـة$

الله يجزاج الجنة  :Smile:

----------


## أم حمــد3

جزاج الله الف خير

----------


## أم مطر ومحمد

يزاج الله خير أختي ......... والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج
اللهم إنا نسألك العفو والعافية في الدنيا والآخرة

----------


## علاية قطر

يزاج الله خير الغالية على التذكير....

----------


## ريـــــــم

*بارك الله فيج إختي*

----------


## صوت الشعب

باقي يومين جددي النية يوم الجمعه

* انتبهي اختي في الله *
إنها أعظم فرصة في حياتك ..
إنها صفحة جديدة مع الله ..
إنها أفضل أيام الله ..
تخيلي أنها افضل من العشر األأواخر من رمضان !!

----------


## الهوجسية

يزاكن الله خير وفي ميزان حسناتكن ان شاء الله .

----------


## دلوعة21

*يزااااج ربي الف خير
كنت ادور على موعد الصيام وحصلته
بارك الله فيكم*

----------


## omfalah

الله يحفظك ويحميك

----------


## $العنود$

اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك 
بميزان حسناتج يالغاليه

----------


## samah 21

:12 (63):  :12 (63): yaaaaaaaaaaaaarb asoomhom
!!!!
mw3ed eldwra elyom w ma ejat
yarb akoon 7amel w asoomhom
ed3ole

----------


## نبع الإيمان

ما شاء الله

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## صلاتى حياتى

يزاج الله كل خير

----------


## الساعية للجنة

بارك الله في كل وحدة حطة موضوع عن ايام 10 ذي الحجة لأني صج صج كنت ناسية موضوعها بسبب الدراسة وفوق ها ما عندي اي معلومه عن ها الايام وخاطري التعلم وان شاء الله بتابع كل الموضوع 


بارك الله فيج اختي ويعلج من اهل الجنة الفردوس برفقة النبي صلى الله علية وسلم

----------


## روز2012

*جعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك 
وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال*

----------


## أم سارونه~~

متى موعد الصيام ذي الحجه

----------


## وهج الإمارات

باااجر الجمعه خواتي .. اول يوم في صيام العشر ذي الحجه .. 28/10

الله يوفقنا ونكون من صيااامه .. جزاكم الله خير

----------


## $العاش$

السلام عليكم خواتي الغاليات 
بغيت شرح مفصل حق صلاة العيد لأني اغلط فيها 
وسامحوني خواتي ان سئالتكن بس ودي اصليها صح 
الرجاء لاتهملون رسالتي ولكن جزيل الشكر

----------


## samah 21



----------


## سامبا سامبا

يزاج الله خير

----------


## samah 21

> السلام عليكم خواتي الغاليات 
> بغيت شرح مفصل حق صلاة العيد لأني اغلط فيها 
> وسامحوني خواتي ان سئالتكن بس ودي اصليها صح 
> الرجاء لاتهملون رسالتي ولكن جزيل الشكر


http://72.35.75.145/showthread.php?p...3#post36092963

----------


## Σiśś..Šтчlέ

||.. ـآأن شــآأء بصومهـآأ .. 
وي رب ـآأقدر ـآأصومهـآأ كـآأمله .. 
يزـآأج الله خيييييييير ..]

----------


## شفاااادايم

بارك الله فيكن &&

----------


## القمر أنا

آليووم آول يووووم ~
عسى الله يقبل صيـآمنا . .  :12 (43):

----------


## شانيل82

بارك الله فيج

----------


## الحلم النائم

جزيتي الجنة غاليتي لااله الا الله عدد خلقه

----------


## رمش القصيد

اللهم لك الحمد ياحي ياقيوم
الحمدلله صمت اليوم 
ومستمرة بصوم الايام الباقية بأذن الله
والله يكتبلنا صيامهن ويعطينا الصحه والعافية
 ويمدنا بطولة العمر اللهم آمين

----------


## أم حمدان2007

الله يجزاج الجنه

----------


## الاترجة

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## الجنة طموحي

جزاك الله خير

----------


## أنوار2009

يزاج الله خير

----------


## M_N

مشكوووووره 
يزاج الله الف خير وفي ميزان حسناتج يااااارب

----------


## miss ramroma

يزاج الله خير وفي ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله...

----------


## ليلى شارجة

جزاج الله كل الخير

الحمدلله أنا باديه في الصيام 
وإن شاءالله يتقبل يارب

----------


## نجديه 2000

جزاكي الله الف خير

----------


## جليسة القمر25

الله يزاج الجنه (اللهم امين)

----------


## um sheikha

اللهم اجعنا ممن يسمعون القول ويتبعون احسنه 
بارك الله فيج اختي .. افتقدنا مرورج على تجمع حديقتي وتذكيرنا الدائم

----------


## مها جميرا

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## قلبي وروحي

الله يحفظج

----------


## $العنود$

بميزان حسناتج الحمد لله اني يالسه اصوم هالايام الفضيله واللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------

